# [Breitbart Reader]: Albuquerque Teens Allegedly Beat Homeless Men to Death During Spend-The-Night



## Cree (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...-Homeless-Men-To-Death-During-Spend-The-Night

Shared by [HASHTAG]#BreitbartReaderforAndroid[/HASHTAG]: http://tiny.cc/451k0w

*ALBUQUERQUE TEENS ALLEGEDLY BEAT HOMELESS MEN TO DEATH DURING SPEND-THE-NIGHT*





Send a Tip
by AWR HAWKINS 21 Jul 2014, 9:33 AM PDT 16POST A COMMENT





*Three Albuquerque, New Mexico teens--ages 15, 16, and 18--were arrested over the weekend for allegedly beating "two homeless men" to death and "leaving their bodies nearly unrecognizable."*
A third homeless man was able to escape prior to being killed, and alerted police that he had seen one of the "kids" at "a house nearby." Police went to the house to find the 15 and 16-year-old siblings and 18-year-old Alex Rios, who had spent the night.

According to the Associated Press, officers discovered the bodies of the homeless men after responding to an 8 a.m. 911 call on July 19. They found "one lying on a mattress and another lying on the ground." Albuquerque police spokesman Simon Drobik said he was "personally...sick to [his] stomach because of the nature of the violence and the age of the offenders."

"Rios told investigators he acted as a lookout while the other boys attacked both men with bricks, sticks, and a metal fence pole." 

The 15 and 16-year old teens "will likely be charged with murder as adults."

_Follow AWR Hawkins on Twitter @AWRHawkins Reach him directly at [email protected]._


----------



## Cree (Jul 21, 2014)

Be careful out there people, ya just never know!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2014)

edited first post to paste the article in


----------



## Cree (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Matt


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 21, 2014)

I wonder if these teens were motivated by the violence used by Albuquerque PD against homeless people..


----------

